# Litespeed Capella owners speak up



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

HI. I'm not too familiar with aluminum Litespeeds. I've ridden my friends compact Ti sienna. Comments and thoughs on a Capella would be appreciated. My frame of reference is early 90's lugged steel and a Trek 5500, both non-compact geometry.


----------

